# need help with my University of Magick



## lwhitehead (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi folks this idea for this University of Magick I first had in 2003, were Hogwarts was the Private School of Magick I want to create a University of Magick. 


This idea is inspired the Harry Potter books, Spellcasting 101,102 and 103 PC games, and the University in Discworld, 

Now like the Harry Potter Books Magick exist side by side with the modern world but hidden or unknown, this book series would answer the question what type of University would Harry Potter attend?.


The book series will cover the Max timeframe of Doctore but the Magick version is called Mastre Mage which refects the 10 years in study,

so there will 10 books in the series each covering One year timeframe,


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 26, 2017)

The book series will be will start with an 18 year old Male who discovers he has Mana and Magick so he scouted by One of University Scouts, but since he hasn't gone through the standard Wizard's Education process. Some of the Students and Professers look down on Him he is a Misfit a Outsider to the World of Magick, he meet other Misfits such as a Witch with Green skin and Black Hair.

This University has history it's the oldest in North America and located in Canada, USA has at least Two others a Witch College and a Magick University, 

Another thing about Universities is the cost I don't know what type of cash my Magick World uses yet,


LW


----------



## aurora borealis (Feb 26, 2017)

Aside from figuring out currency, what specifically do you need help with? Are you looking for a sounding board for ideas?

It sounds like you will need to be careful not to copy Harry Potter as some of your story details sound extremely similar.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 26, 2017)

aurora borealis said:


> Aside from figuring out currency, what specifically do you need help with? Are you looking for a sounding board for ideas?
> 
> It sounds like you will need to be careful not to copy Harry Potter as some of your story details sound extremely similar.



Trust me, it's a running issue that LW doesn't state his problems in the form of a specific question. I honestly have no idea what he is asking for either


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 27, 2017)

First Off this is an Adult series how do I avoid the Harry Potter Problem?,


Second is the Magick System I need help with that,


Third: the Money System for this setting what do they use?,


LW


----------



## Ultraroel (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, don't write it like a book for kids. Find your own gimmicks and find your own kind of magic. I would try to refrain from the chosen one trope and try to refrain from a supporting caste that is alike. 
For an adult story, I'd go for a more dark magic, maybe more grim setting instead of a university full of fairytales..


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 27, 2017)

Well I ask myself if Harry Potter was an Adult what type of University he would goto, this University is First in the New World which became North and South America, as for Magick system should I have one that hates Science, I think that since Magick and Science draw from the same well but aren't kissing Brothers in fact they hate each other.

Another problem I got is the layout of the Campus I've seen some examples online and there as large of a Large Town at least, School buildings, Halls and Houses, Stores, Pubs and Eateries.


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 6, 2017)

Well I do sources on Universities daily life, layouts and such things like that.

I am after all creating a Magical University from start including history as First it's kind in America, 


LW


----------



## Ultraroel (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, depends on the character. Perhaps he is interested in magical potions and ointments and he studies for that. You are the one to decide these things and how to do it.
If your magick users can use something like teleportation, there wouldn;t be a need for campus etc.


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 26, 2021)

Well first off I change my idea for the location of the University location to a off world Dimension, this was done 200 to 300 years ago world wide for all the schools, this University handle Magical students from North and South America, the other reason for the school located in a Dimension is that some types of Magic does levels of Damage a safe place to study.


I also figured out my Money problem for the novel series setting, each coin has minted name and local nick names due were the student and Teachers are from, 


Gold: Mark/Pound/ Guilder/ Doubloon

Silver: Denier/Silver Penny/Dolar

Copper: Groat

Brass:  Farthing

Each type of coin is made out of the Purest Metal, another thing I got to figure out is the exchange rate of Mundane Money to Mystical Money of this series, 

This series will be Ten Books long each is Year in Edward Arcane schooling at this University and the encounters with the Magic and Mundane world as well.

He is shooting for the Magical Wizarding version of the Ph D of Ph D degree which is a Doctorate of Doctorates, Merlin level of education.  He is a Bibiophile and wears glasses like me and he suffers from scabs on his bridge of his Nose like me, that not the only flaws of mine he has he is also an introvert and writes things down to remember later such as words, names and minor bits of info.

The rank of Merlin is ultra rare title for a Wizard since it requirements educational wise so high the current Archancellor has one, the Witch level of this title is Doyenne/ Doyen for a Warlock, Female Wizards are called Sorcereress. 

In this University there are Three types of Classes, General, Wizarding and Witchcraft.

LW


----------

